# New drawer face holding up entire job



## raywrightcarpentry (11 mo ago)

A dated design on a new drawer face to match existing design is holding up an entire kitchen job. This is not a unique pattern. Looking for the router bit(s) to make it. I think I might have found it on this site. There are not many drawer faces mass produced that had rounded inner edges but I think this one was more common just very dated.

Revere Mitered 3/4" Routed Drawer Front


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

welcome to the forum.
hopefully, you can get some satisfaction here and get your project on the road.
a lot of guys here have CNC and may be able to offer some suggestions on scanning the profile for reproduction.
question: will the front that you need be the same size as the existing ?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

First off, here's a guide to bit profiles. You can get most of these profiles in different sizes. So you want to find a profile that's similar to what you want to cut, then measure and compare to bits with pictures of the profile they cut. Not all bit makers give you a profile image, but the better ones do. Here's the chart as a place to start. Some profiles are best cut using two bits and running the piece through twice. Have some test pieces cut to the same thickness as your drawer fronts.

milling things like picture frame stock, I got stuck in my thinking because I want a 5/8 ths rabbit, and thin stock doesn't work out for that. Finaly, it dawned on me to use a thicker stock and cut the profile on the top, leaving a lot of room to hog out the rabbet on the bottom. And to reduce the weight, I can use a table saw to cut off the excessive thicknees. No wonder that the mills charge so much for frame stock!










And another chart that may be helplful. Just remember that you can use multiple bits to do a unique profile.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Those doors are either made on a CNC or with a Weaver.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> Those doors are either made on a CNC or with a Weaver.
> View attachment 400892


Interesting, I just don't have one.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

There around , but many shops are just making 5 piece doors. This shop is production..


----------

